# Hỏi về Serum Snow White Diamond của CEO Quế Anh?



## hằng trần

Các chị ơi, có ai biết thông tin gì về serum snow white diamond mới ra của chị CEO Quế Anh không ạ?
Trước em có đi học khóa học của chị ý thì thấy chị rất nổi tiếng và rất có tâm với ngành mỹ phẩm cũng như làm đẹp giờ ra mấy loại mĩ phẩm thì cũng muốn mua để sử dụng xem thực hư ra sao. Đã có ai dùng serum này chưa ạ, hiệu quả thế nào ạ, có làm đều màu da cũng như ngừa lão hóa được như quảng cáo không ạ. Cho em xin ý kiến khách quan nhé ạ, em cảm ơn


----------



## lih pham huyền

Da bạn thuộc loại da gì và đang gặp tình trạng như nào vậy? Cũng tùy, tình trạng da mà hợp với serum thì hiệu quả rất tốt, còn không thì cũng chẳng thấm gì, serum nào cũng thế thôi, từ high end đến drug store. Chỉ cần hợp da là được rồi.


----------



## hiền oanh mai

Serum snow white diamond này đúng không? 1 vote dùng ngay và luôn nha, mình dùng được 3 tuần rồi, da ẩm mịn hơn hẳn. Da mình nhạy cảm, dễ bị ửng đỏ vào mùa khô mà từ ngày dùng e này xong đỡ hẳn, da phục hồi rất nhanh, lúc nào cũng giữ được độ ẩm, mấy vết thâm mụn trước cũng mờ dần nữa. Nói chung nên thử dùng và trải nghiệm nhé.


----------



## hằng trần

lih pham huyền nói:


> Da bạn thuộc loại da gì và đang gặp tình trạng như nào vậy? Cũng tùy, tình trạng da mà hợp với serum thì hiệu quả rất tốt, còn không thì cũng chẳng thấm gì, serum nào cũng thế thôi, từ high end đến drug store. Chỉ cần hợp da là được rồi.


Da em bị hỗn hợp thiên khô chị ạ. Mùa hè thì hơi dầu ở vùng chữ T thôi, còn mùa đông thì da khô hoàn toàn luôn. Da cũng hơi sạm với bị mấy vết thâm mụn nữa. Thế có dùng được serum snow white này không ạ?


----------



## lih pham huyền

hằng trần nói:


> Da em bị hỗn hợp thiên khô chị ạ. Mùa hè thì hơi dầu ở vùng chữ T thôi, còn mùa đông thì da khô hoàn toàn luôn. Da cũng hơi sạm với bị mấy vết thâm mụn nữa. Thế có dùng được serum snow white này không ạ?


Thế mình nghĩ là dùng được đó bạn, mình thấy cái serum này, thành phần nó rất hợp với da bạn luôn mà.
Tinh thể kim cương giúp căng bóng da, da trắng sáng đều màu hơn, đỡ các vết thâm sạm này
B5 và collagen giúp phục hồi da, giữ ẩm và tăng độ đàn hồi cho da nữa.
Ngoài ra còn có nước biển jeju, cam thảo, mật ong, hoa nhung tuyết nữa, đều rất tốt cho da,  chống oxy hóa, giảm nếp nhăn, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông.
Bạn nên cân nhắc dùng thử xem sao, vì serum snow white diamond này có vẻ sẽ cải thiện được làn da hiện tại của bạn đó.


----------



## thư vân

Hihi mình chưa dùng serum này bao giờ, mới chỉ dùng cái kem body Lamie của chị CEO Quế Anh này thôi. Da trắng mịn hẳn lên nha, tắm xong ra bôi mùi thơm thơm, mịn mịn, siêu mê <3


----------



## hương

Em thấy mom đã tin chị Quế Anh thế rồi thì cứ thử mua đi xem sao )) Ngại gì mà còn hỏi, mình search thử gg xí mà thấy chị nào dùng cũng khen, chắc là oke thiệt đó


----------



## kiều trinh

Các mẹ ơi em cũng muốn dùng thử ẻm serum này mà mua ở đâu được nhỉ? Em cần địa chỉ bán hàng chính hãng, uy tín ạ. Cảm ơn các mẹ nhiều!


----------



## thanh hằng

kiều trinh nói:


> Các mẹ ơi em cũng muốn dùng thử ẻm serum này mà mua ở đâu được nhỉ? Em cần địa chỉ bán hàng chính hãng, uy tín ạ. Cảm ơn các mẹ nhiều!


Mom thử inbox trực tiếp bạn CEO Quế Anh xem nhé:  Que Anh Nguyen
Cứ hỏi trực tiếp từ bạn ấy cho yên tâm


----------



## mai ngọc

Em dùng thử serum Snow White Diamond này rồi và nó có 1 ưu điểm siêu lớn là thấm siêu nhanh chế ạ. Không bết dính, không bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông đâu, mùi thơm thoang thoảng relax lắm. Chị nên dùng thử nha, nếu thích những sp thâm siêu nhanh như này


----------



## hằng trần

mai ngọc nói:


> Em dùng thử serum Snow White Diamond này rồi và nó có 1 ưu điểm siêu lớn là thấm siêu nhanh chế ạ. Không bết dính, không bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông đâu, mùi thơm thoang thoảng relax lắm. Chị nên dùng thử nha, nếu thích những sp thâm siêu nhanh như này


Nghe em nói thấy muốn dùng thử ngay và luôn, chị cũng thích mấy ẻm serum nào mà thấm nhanh lắm!!! Cảm ơn em nhiều nhé, chị sẽ mua để dùng thử xem sao


----------

